# Maintenance Fees 2009



## Kauai Kid (Sep 6, 2008)

Do any Tuggers know the 2009 Maintenance fees for 1.  The Point at Poipu  2.  Alii Kai II @ Princeville  3.  Maui Schooner @ Kihei???

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Fisch (Sep 6, 2008)

This was from our booking made two weeks ago for the Point:

Please accept this email as confirmation that we have made a reservation for you arriving on Aug. 15th 2009 and departing on Aug. 22nd 2009 in a two bedroom  ocean front unit. We have noted in your reservation, your unit request for #4404, #6303, and #8402. This reservation is tentative as an estimated payment is due for your 2009 maintenance fees. The reservation will be held for 14 days, pending receipt of payment. Unfortunately if not paid within 14 days, the system will automatically cancel your reservation. You may feel free to contact Financial Services at 877-374-2582 or your Ohana VIP Services department here on property at our toll free number at 800-426-3350 to make payment. The estimated maintenance fees for 2009 is $1181.15.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 6, 2008)

Fisch said:


> This was from our booking made two weeks ago for the Point:
> 
> Please accept this email as confirmation that we have made a reservation for you arriving on Aug. 15th 2009 and departing on Aug. 22nd 2009 in a two bedroom  ocean front unit. We have noted in your reservation, your unit request for #4404, #6303, and #8402. This reservation is tentative as an estimated payment is due for your 2009 maintenance fees. The reservation will be held for 14 days, pending receipt of payment. Unfortunately if not paid within 14 days, the system will automatically cancel your reservation. You may feel free to contact Financial Services at 877-374-2582 or your Ohana VIP Services department here on property at our toll free number at 800-426-3350 to make payment. The estimated maintenance fees for 2009 is $1181.15.



Thanks for the bad news.  At least I'll be a little better prepared when the envelope arrives.   Amazing they actually have to add the 15 cents onto the bill.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 10, 2008)

Diging through last years Point paperwork the maintenance fee for 2008 is $1181.15 2 br 2 bath oceanfront

I suspect they don't know what it will be for 2009 (but I'll bet it is more)

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2008)

Fisch said:


> This was from our booking made two weeks ago for the Point:
> 
> Please accept this email as confirmation that we have made a reservation for you arriving on Aug. 15th 2009 and departing on Aug. 22nd 2009 in a two bedroom  ocean front unit. We have noted in your reservation, your unit request for #4404, #6303, and #8402. This reservation is tentative as an estimated payment is due for your 2009 maintenance fees. The reservation will be held for 14 days, pending receipt of payment. Unfortunately if not paid within 14 days, the system will automatically cancel your reservation. You may feel free to contact Financial Services at 877-374-2582 or your Ohana VIP Services department here on property at our toll free number at 800-426-3350 to make payment. The estimated maintenance fees for 2009 is $1181.15.


Looks as if we'll just miss you. We'll be there Aug 7-14.


----------



## wilma (Oct 25, 2008)

Poipu Point resort maintenance fee--just got the 2009 bill---$1413


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow--that is a 19.63% increase if it is for a two bedroom, two bath, every year unit.

I think the Point has gone downhill in the last year.

Sterling


----------



## wilma (Oct 25, 2008)

yep, it's the 2 bedroom


----------



## alanraycole (Oct 26, 2008)

*I'd like to know the maintenance fees for all Kauai Resorts*

I'll make my contributions as I get the bills for mine. Please do the same for yours.

Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 26, 2008)

Maui Schooner maintenance fee for a 2 bedroom 2  bath every year is 1049.31/wk for 2009

Sterling


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 29, 2008)

*Waikik Banyan*

Not a really destination resort but we own 4 weeks there and the total this year was $450 per week and we can trade for the Big Island two bedroom quite easily most any year.Last year we stayed newyears.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 13, 2008)

Alii Kai II maintenance fee for 2009 is $849 for the two bedroom two bath units every year usage.  That's up $50 or a reasonable 6.26% increase.   

Sure beats the Point at Poipu. 

Sterling


----------



## Darlene (Nov 13, 2008)

We got our Kona Coast II mf today, and I thought I was paying for the penthouse!  Don't even go there.  Anyway, a 2 bedroom at KCII is $970.  We have never seen anything this high.  Its usually around $700.  We were told we are paying extra for repairs to the external buildings, and increases in operating cost as a result of high gas prices.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 14, 2008)

I think a lot of the gas is coming from the poor management.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2008)

Lawai Beach Resort Alii 2br2ba  $967.32


----------



## KauaiMark (Nov 17, 2008)

*Kauai Marriott Beach Club - 2009 fees...*

2009 1br 1574.08
2009 2br 1731.49


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Our Pono Kai*

2 bedrooms are only $878.48 per week for 2009:whoopie:


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Cliffs Club 2009 fee*

1 BR = $865.24
1 BR + loft = $952.63
4 BR = $1,251.90

Increase = 5.40%


----------



## wilma (Dec 28, 2008)

Did anyone get their 2009 maintenance fee bill for Hanalei Bay Resort?


----------



## tfalk (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone get a bill from KEK yet?  They usually send them out early December...


----------



## citymouse0_1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pono Kai -- 1 bedroom -- $ 636.00


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 30, 2008)

tfalk said:


> Anyone get a bill from KEK yet?  They usually send them out early December...


Aloha,
Last year (2008), Wyndham didn't get around to sending the maintenance bills until early Jan.  We checked before our departure and discovered they were doing the same this year.
Jack


----------



## Mimi (Dec 31, 2008)

Maui Schooner (1br) $830.18
Kona Coast II  (1br) $740.00

When purchasing from Shell in 1995, our mf's for 1br KCR II remained at $450. for years. Once the fees began to increase, they never remained the same from one year to the next. With the poor economy, many of us will be unable to pay these escalating fees or travel to Hawaii, especially folks like us who are retired and on a fixed income!


----------



## isisdave (Dec 31, 2008)

Mimi said:


> Maui Schooner (1br) $830.18
> Kona Coast II  (1br) $740.00
> 
> When purchasing from Shell in 1995, our mf's for 1br KCR II remained at $450. for years. Once the fees began to increase, they never remained the same from one year to the next. With the poor economy, many of us will be unable to pay these escalating fees or travel to Hawaii, especially folks like us who are retired and on a fixed income!




An increase from $450 to $740 over 14 years is an average annual increase of only 3.5%. I'd say that's pretty good, if they're keeping the reserves up. As these fees pay for things whose price is always increasing, you can't expect them to stay the same.


----------



## topdog (Jan 6, 2009)

*Fees at HGVC Waikoloa Bay club?*

Does anybody know what they are for 2009?


----------



## qaRuss (Jan 6, 2009)

*The Bay Club*

One of these days I am going to figure out how to log in as a member of TUG, which I am, but apparently logged in as "guest" I can advise The Bay Club 2009 unit mf's come in at:
      One Bedroom           $941.31
      Two Bedroom A     $1,181.97
      Two Bedroom B     $1,115.76
      Two Bedroom A/B  $1,134.98
      Villa                    $1,318.69

qaRuss


----------



## Bob P (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay*

Hanalei Bay Resort 2 - Bedroom - 1141.00


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob P said:


> Hanalei Bay Resort 2 - Bedroom - 1141.00



We just got our statement after calling Celebrity Resorts.  Note that in the paperwork they also state "The Board chose to fund $0 in the 2009 annual assessment in lieu of a pending special assessment." Sounds like more fees may be forthcoming.


----------



## qa-Russ (Jan 7, 2009)

I also own at Celebrity Waikiki.
2009 is my last year of right to use, the lease on the land is up.
Using my last weeks there this Feb.
Its been fun,
Russ


----------



## qa-Russ (Jan 7, 2009)

*Celebrity Waikiki*

missed giving the mf info.
Studio 2009 - $775.00
Russ


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2009)

*What's happening with Celebrity Waikiki*

Does anyone know what is happening with Celebrity Waikiki after the lease is up this year?  Is the lease being extended and are owners being given the option of renewing their RTU?

- Michael


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2009)

Mimi:  I hear you!  We have been forking out $5000/yr for our Whaler -- both major repairs and renovations besides increasing taxes and fees.  On top of that one we have six other weeks.  Getting tough on us retirees for sure


----------



## Blackwhat (Mar 14, 2009)

[Your post is off-topic - please use the existing White Sands thread to post comments about the problems there. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## sailingman22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Pono Kai: $647.28
Kahana Beach Resort: $523.00 for EOY

When we first started looking into purchasing a timeshare in Hawaii, obligated maintenance fees were a major factor in where we would purchase and how much money we would have to pay each year. We love to be oceanfront and have some nice amenities but not pay for extras such as a slidedown pool and beautiful landscape. This year we will be paying an average of $84.00 a night for our trip to Maui & Kauai. There is something magical about falling to sleep hearing the waves splash against the beach.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 15, 2009)

Westin Kaanapali North 2 bdrm/2 bath - $1975


----------



## Blackwhat (Apr 9, 2009)

*Response to Michaels note of 1/08/09*

Celebrity Resorts White Sands Waikiki is having some major problems with bad debt. They are not taking reservations past April 30, 2009 and they have threatened the RTU members with collection fees plus interest on a special assessment to cover projected deficits and bad debt and severance pay for employees.
They say they may close early whether or not you pay so there is little incentive to pay. As a mater of fact if you have already paid your annual dues of $775 you will probably lose that too. 
They do not respond to inquiries. Not agood company to deal with. Black-what


----------

